# I just adopted a puppymill baby...



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I adopted a puppymill baby from MS. Her name is Miss Coco Chanel and she's a little sweetheart. She is vet guessed to be about 4 yrs old and weighs about 7 lbs. She has tear stains, I got Angel Eyes and SPA facial scrub and started on her. I'm not sure what kind of coat she has (not fluffy) it has become a little softer after bathing her in SPA shampoo and conditioner. It might be stained or just have some lemon/tan spots on her IDK. I'm hoping with good care and food her coat will change...but even if it does not change I couldn't love her anymore...she very precious :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless your heart!!!!!! I think tear stains can also come from stress, sooooo once she realizes she is in the most loving forever home, maybe they will go away. 

Bless her and you!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats on your new baby! We'd love to see LOTS of pictures!!! ♥


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

CONGRATS! would love to see pictures of your new baby!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats!!! I'm so glad Miss Coco Chanel has a loving home now. Would love to see pics when you get a chance


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Congratulations and bless you


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bless you for adopting Coco Chanel. We'd love to see pictures. There are a lot of members here with rescues.You'll get lots of info here. When you take her to the vet, he can see if there is any underlying issues, like clogged tear ducts(I've had 3 that had to be opened up) or diet and stress can cause this, as well as color added to food and treats. Good luck and welcome to SM


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Howdy and Welcome! And yeah!! Good for you and good for her!! You are an angel. I love the rescues as my boy is one himself. His coat and tear staining have improved with some TLC so I'm sure your baby's will too. I went through one bottle of Angel Eyes (about 2 weeks worth) and it helped a ton. Now I just flush out the hair under his eyes with warm water once a day. He still has some staining but it's at a level that I can live with and it's not getting any worse.

Rescues sometimes take extra TLC and patience, which you already know. But it's such a joy to see their personalities gradually come out. We've had our boy 2.5 months now and he is a totally different dog from when we first got him. There are lots of rescue folks on this site that are so helpful with any questions you may have.

Please post some pix of your pretty girl!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Congrats! I hope she relaxes soon and can begin enjoying life! It took my yorkie (rescued from a puppy mill) a few weeks to chill. 


OH! Take some "before" pics so you can see the difference a little love, attention and time make!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congrats on your new fluff baby! I know that she will flourish in your care! I love her name and look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I will post pictures of Miss Coco very soon.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations and Welcome to SM Miss CoCo is a cuite pie :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Awwww, it's wonderful that you rescued Miss C.C. and now she truly gets to be a Princess! One thing's for sure, you'll love her more with each passing day!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Congratulations and Godbless you she is one lucky girl , pics soon )))


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

congrats to you and Coco Chanel for having found each other :-D welcome to SM!


----------



## IMissMolly (Mar 28, 2012)

*How do I find a girl to rescue?*

Hi, I am sure my Molly (who I lost to cancer a few months ago) was a "puppy mill reject". My best friend and aunt bought her for me sight unseen. She had been spayed BY THE PUPPY MILL OWNER! And had to undergo 2 hernia surgeries in her short life (she only lived to be 11) She was the love of my life from the first time I met her (I had to drive from Vancouver WA to Eugene to pick her up)! she had a 1/4" overbite and major crooked legs - but she never considered herself anything but PERFECT (as did I!).

I am ready for another Maltese but I do not want to support breeding for profit. I would love to know how to go about finding a rescue. If anyone has any hints please share. My only real requests are that I get a female and she is small. I would love a puppy but will consider all ages. I have a home office so I can devote a lot of time to helping someone past a traumatic start to life. We do have cats (all rescues) but they have all been around both large and small dogs with no problems at all.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Harmony , just go to Petfinder Maltese Rescue, and find an area close to you. Fill out an application and see what they say. Some rescues want an in home visit, and some have certain places where they 'll have the dog's, I applied to a Yorkie Rescue before I got Hardy , but the dog that I wanted was already adopted. Good luck ! There are a ton of these precious babies our there. I look on Petfinder every day!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I found my rescue on Petfinder.com. You could also Google and see if there is a Maltese rescue near you. Good luck!! You are an angel.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Welcome to SM! I'm so glad to hear that you rescues Miss Coco Chanel. That's such a cute name for such a cute girl :wub:


----------



## LuvMalteseGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

IMissMolly said:


> Hi, I am sure my Molly (who I lost to cancer a few months ago) was a "puppy mill reject". My best friend and aunt bought her for me sight unseen. She had been spayed BY THE PUPPY MILL OWNER! And had to undergo 2 hernia surgeries in her short life (she only lived to be 11) She was the love of my life from the first time I met her (I had to drive from Vancouver WA to Eugene to pick her up)! she had a 1/4" overbite and major crooked legs - but she never considered herself anything but PERFECT (as did I!).
> 
> I am ready for another Maltese but I do not want to support breeding for profit. I would love to know how to go about finding a rescue. If anyone has any hints please share. My only real requests are that I get a female and she is small. I would love a puppy but will consider all ages. I have a home office so I can devote a lot of time to helping someone past a traumatic start to life. We do have cats (all rescues) but they have all been around both large and small dogs with no problems at all.


Hi...I'm so sorry to hear about your Molly. She sounds like she was the perfect baby and she was beautiful! 
I found Miss Coco on Petfinder.com as well as my 4 Yorkies...I LOVE rescues! Good luck with your search...post pictures when you find her!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Harmony, I think the American Maltese Association Rescue has a representative in the Pacific Northwest. Maybe getting in contact with them would be helpful.


----------

